# Why do people hate mudguards so much?



## J.Primus (10 Oct 2012)

I've recently got caught a few times out in torrential rain going both to and from work recently and every time ended up with a huge black/brown stripe up by back and all over the back of my trousers.
I got one of those clip on rear mudguards and it's been great I no longer need to do an emergency wash and dry of my outer cycling clothes everytime I cycle in the rain.
I can't noticing a lot of people seem to really hate mudguards and think no bike should have them fitted. Why is that? I can get it if you're racing but surely for a commute it's a no brainer?


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

I love them, in their correct setting. Got full mudguards on the commuter, extended fore and aft by another 6".


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2012)

I'm all for mudguards, means I only get wet when it is raining and not just because the roads are wet.
Plus more than just water thrown up by your tyres from the road.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2012)

each to their own, live and let live and all that.
I use clip on's for my commute and none for leisure rides.


----------



## J.Primus (10 Oct 2012)

Fair enough, maybe I misread a vocal minority for a consensus


----------



## SS Retro (10 Oct 2012)

Love mudguards as long as they are well fitting a rattle free, on some bikes I actually think they enhance the look


----------



## Alan Frame (10 Oct 2012)

Aesthetically, I prefer the mudguard-less look, but when you consider that it's not just "mud" which goes up your back and into your face, then mudguards seem to be the way to go.


----------



## subaqua (10 Oct 2012)

love em on the commuter. front keeps my feet dryer than without and the rear stops me getting that wet stripe. on MTB only have one on the rear . road bike has none as i rarely go out in the rain on that


----------



## Theseus (10 Oct 2012)

All my bikes have them on all the time. Sod what others may think about how they look, I like a dry arse.


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2012)

Alan Frame said:


> Aesthetically, I prefer the mudguard-less look, but when you consider that it's not just "mud" which goes up your back and into your face, then mudguards seem to be the way to go.


Especially from the large four legged country road users.


----------



## akb (10 Oct 2012)

For my commute I use front a rear. Saves getting natures excrement all up my back and keeps me relatively clean for when i get to work.
For weekend trails, I tend to leave them off as there is nothing better than getting a muddy!


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2012)

I can't say I like mudguards, but I have full length ones on my commute bike


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2012)

I've always preferred the look of bikes with mudguards on them, and always have them fitted. Also prefer the look of my backside and back after a wet or muddy ride when they're fitted.

Hear all sorts of tales of how they fall off, rattle, etc. I've not had a problem yet, in 50 years and around half a million miles riding. I do use Loctite though. I do need a new set at present after a little accident in my garage. There's a small hole in the back one (about 3mm dia) and in the rain it looks like a fountain.

I did take them off for Time Trialling when I did it a long time ago, that's because they weighed more than a femtogram.

Transmissions last longer with mudguards too.

On the other hand, with the exception of group rides, I think it's just a matter of personal choice so wouldn't want to criticise anyone who prefers not to fit them.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

I think this result was pretty much guaranteed on a commuting forum. Ask on a WWW forum, especially the "chronically unfit ride at 5am on a Sunday morning so no one can see me riding with the seat at the wrong height and no commuters on Grifters with a Steinberg piano in their rucsack will overtake me" subforum, and the result is guaranteed to be the opposite.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

I suspect the true answer is that, as none of the pro tour riders use them, then most clubs and groups consider them the work of the devil.

me included.

Its my own vanity I'm afraid, I'm happy to admit that and I consider the black muddy, horse-crappy stripe up my back to be the mark of a true rider.

Just keepin it real (ducks)

edit. I also *hate* rattles of any description and would really, really *hate* rattly gaurds


----------



## Theseus (10 Oct 2012)

2089839 said:


> Just imagine how much better it would be if we could replace the mudguards with a force field to do the same job without the weight, aesthetic detraction, and rattles.


 
Weight - What are your's made of? Lead?
Aesthetics - YMMV
Rattles - Fettle it


----------



## J.Primus (10 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> I think this result was pretty much guaranteed on a commuting forum. Ask on a WWW forum, especially the "chronically unfit ride at 5am on a Sunday morning so no one can see me riding with the seat at the wrong height and no commuters on Grifters with a Steinberg piano in their rucsack will overtake me" subforum, and the result is guaranteed to be the opposite.


 WWW?


----------



## Grayduff (10 Oct 2012)

Can anyone recommend some clip on mud guards i don`t want to get my nice new Gore Phantom (another thread) dirty ..

Cheers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

I like the statement they make.

"I ride this bike in the rain, get over it."

Road cyclists on mudguard less bikes conspicuous by their absence when it is raining in these parts. Both on commute, Mon - Fri, and Sunday morning club runs.

Following folk without mudguards on wet roads can be a pain in the face.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Can anyone recommend some clip on mud guards i don`t want to get my nice new Gore Phantom (another thread) dirty ..
> 
> Cheers


then dont go out in the rain.

Gaurds wont keep it clean


----------



## Hitchington (10 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> I suspect the true answer is that, as none of the pro tour riders use them, then most clubs and groups consider them the work of the devil.
> 
> me included.
> 
> ...


I would have thought that mudguards would be de rigueur in riding groups or clubs so as to prevent spraying your fellow riders in the face with effluent coming of your back wheel in wet conditions.

Me, I have them on my bike for aesthetics, comfort and to protect my frame and moving parts..


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> WWW?


Weekend Weight Weenies.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Oct 2012)

my bike looks far better without a mudguard. My back looks better with one.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I would have thought that mudguards would be de rigueur in riding groups or clubs so as to prevent spraying your fellow riders in the face with effluent coming of your back wheel in wet conditions.
> 
> Me, I have them on my bike for aesthetics, comfort and to protect my frame and moving parts..


you presume club riders will take their £5000 carbon weekend ride out in the rain.


----------



## J.Primus (10 Oct 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Can anyone recommend some clip on mud guards i don`t want to get my nice new Gore Phantom (another thread) dirty ..
> 
> Cheers


 
This is what I bought, it hardly weighs anything and doesn't rattle.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/crud/race-guard-ec017533


----------



## sabian92 (10 Oct 2012)

I think it's a service to cyclists behind you (if you ride in a busy city anyway) to have guards on. You might not care about the skidmark of mud up your arse but it's going into their face!

I personally don't ride with mudguards (but then, I don't ride in the rain either, nor do I ever have a cyclist behind me - literally!) but I have a rear rack which does a pretty decent job from what I've seen from underneath it when I've ridden on a damp road!

If I was ever stuck behind somebody with no guards on in the rain I'd ask them if they liked having shoot from the road on their face, because I certainly don't.


----------



## Grayduff (10 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> This is what I bought, it hardly weights anything and doesn't rattle.
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/crud/race-guard-ec017533


Cheers mate 
Thanks


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2012)

SS Retro said:


> Love mudguards as long as they are well fitting a rattle free, on some bikes I actually think they enhance the look


 
Rattle free, how true. One of mine has started rattling. I even stopped mid-ride yesterday and took the wheel off to tighten things up and it's still rattling. If I can't fix it today, it's coming off!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

2089890 said:


> What of us Weekday Weight Weenies?


Visit the small boys' room and evacuate before riding.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> you presume club riders will take their £5000 carbon weekend ride out in the rain.


you presume club riders ride at all during the week when there's an r in the month. where does one buy these water soluble bikes from anyway?


----------



## montage (10 Oct 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I would have thought that mudguards would be de rigueur in riding groups or clubs so as to prevent spraying your fellow riders in the face with effluent coming of your back wheel in wet conditions.
> .


 
They pretty much are


----------



## gambatte (10 Oct 2012)

Only on the front, which I've not decided whether to keep or not. The forks aren't guard friendly, I use P clips ...
The rear doesn't need one. I've a pannier rack fitted, does the same job.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

Mudguard users get more sex than those with no mudguards. Look at Boris Johnson.


----------



## Bodhbh (10 Oct 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Road cyclists on mudguard less bikes conspicuous by their absence when it is raining in these parts. Both on commute, Mon - Fri, and Sunday morning club runs.


 
I moved down to Wiltshire in May and wondered why not a single commuter on my run used mudguards. Now the weather is turning and they've vanished I see why - none of them cycle in the rain.


----------



## Cress1968 (10 Oct 2012)

I'm 44 and rode to work in every job I've had in all weathers without mudguards simply cos I prefer the "without" look but after having my front wheel throw a squashed slug up into my mouth the other morning I went out and bought crud catchers front and rear. Best thing I ever did lol I really notice the difference when it's wet. I hate how my bike looks now but I think I'm getting too old to worry bout that now lol


----------



## EthelF (10 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I think it's a service to cyclists behind you (if you ride in a busy city anyway) to have guards on. You might not care about the skidmark of mud up your arse but it's going into their face!



That's one of my main bugbears when riding in the wet. I don't particularly mind being overtaken (I'm pretty used to it by now!) but I do object to getting a faceful of roadyuck as they pull in in front of me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

Cress1968 said:


> I'm 44 and rode to work in every job I've had in all weathers without mudguards simply cos I prefer the "without" look but after having my front wheel throw a squashed slug up into my mouth the other morning I went out and bought crud catchers front and rear. Best thing I ever did lol I really notice the difference when it's wet. I hate how my bike looks now but I think I'm getting too old to worry bout that now lol


TMI!

(I feel a bit sick)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Mudguard users get more sex than those with no mudguards. Look at Boris Johnson.


Look at the women Boris Johnson gets to have sex with.

I'm taking my mudguards off NOW!


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2012)

I use full length mudguards on the commuter, they keep a hell of a lot of water/ dirt off you, I don't want to turn up to work dripping wet and covered in dirt/sand/muck etc..

The nice weekend bike doesn't have mudguards.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (10 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> I've recently got caught a few times out in torrential rain going both to and from work recently and every time ended up with a huge black/brown stripe up by back and all over the back of my trousers.
> I got one of those clip on rear mudguards and it's been great I no longer need to do an emergency wash and dry of my outer cycling clothes everytime I cycle in the rain.
> I can't noticing a lot of people seem to really hate mudguards and think no bike should have them fitted. Why is that? I can get it if you're racing but surely for a commute it's a no brainer?


 
I'm not a purist, so I am happy to clip mudguards on my roadie as and when - usually late autumn and early spring when the raods are still OK (not too skatey) but lots of rain.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2012)

mudguards permanently on the hybrid - used for family rides and commutes in crappy weather.

mudguards on the caad 9 most of the time - crud roadracers on now until the end of winter (too much faff removing and reattaching). SKS Raceblades for the rest of the year, unless i know the weather is going to be dry for a few days i might take them off.


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2012)

I'm going to be ordering a set of SKS Bluemels for my tourer. Can't make up my mind whether to get silver or black. The originals were shorter and silver. Difficult choice to make.

Pity I can't fit full mudguards to the Ridgeback, but the Crudcatcher clones work quite well.


----------



## Christopher (10 Oct 2012)

I hate them but better than a muddy back, chainset/bb/chain etc. Have a large set on the commuter permenantely and none on the other 3 bikes.


----------



## Trail Child (10 Oct 2012)

My current commuter has fenders. My new winter commuter is going to get mudguards. My Pinarello will not have anything of the sort. I put mudguards on my commuters because I don't think my boss would appreciate mud in my hair for the day (somehow it ends up on the back of my neck & hair). I don't care if I have mud on me after riding my road bike. That's part of the fun.


----------



## daSmirnov (10 Oct 2012)

Full length steel mudguards. All year round.

I had them off for about a week this year, just to see what the bike looked like without 'em.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

Like mudguards but they give me the disadvantage of slowing me down so I can't race the "special people".Not that I need much excuse anyway.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

They don't slow me down in the qualifying hears of the Olympic Commuter Racing event. Kicked plenty of WWW arse. Most of the Lycra bodysuit boys endure greater losses through mediocre fitness and technique than they would from mudguards.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

I`ve got rear mudguard only.Hi from the hotel bar,im in training for the tour.


----------



## 2Loose (10 Oct 2012)

After having to replace a front mech a couple of winters ago due to grit and salt seizing it up, I am definitely in the 'guards are good' camp. Certainly keep the bike and I a lot cleaner too.


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2012)

Crackle said:


> Rattle free, how true. One of mine has started rattling. I even stopped mid-ride yesterday and took the wheel off to tighten things up and it's still rattling. If I can't fix it today, it's coming off!


And now I know why it didn't work. It's the back one that's rattling. I took the front wheel off!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

What's a front mech to all of us fixie pixies out there?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

2090630 said:


> So only a limited variety of sex for you?


 
No,not that much.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Oct 2012)

I bought some mudguards recently, whereas, normally with new bike bits, I can't wait to fit them, these have sat in the box and I have been putting off fitting them.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (10 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> What's a front mech to all of us fixie pixies out there?


 
They're the work of the devil i tell thee 
No mudguards
No Strava
No Derailleurs


----------



## 2Loose (10 Oct 2012)

and no hills?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (10 Oct 2012)

2Loose said:


> and no hills?


 
Bloody softies,there are no hills down sarf.Apart from the Bow Flyover.


----------



## boydj (10 Oct 2012)

Our club has a 'mandatory mudguards' rule for all club runs from the clocks go back until the clocks go forward again. Makes the runs much more sociable when the roads are wet. Lots of the people have 'winter' bikes and put the 'good' bike away for the winter.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2012)

Just ordered some full mudguards for the MTB for winter/ice commutes down the Trans Pennine. Should keep some of the crap off me, as usually just have a splash guard. Will probably use it more with guards.


----------



## Banjo (10 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2091077, member: 1314"]Mudguards don't stop road water spraying onto the cyclist behind.[/quote]

Not straight out of the box they dont but the addition of a flap hanging down the back as far as practical makes a huge difference.


----------



## HovR (10 Oct 2012)

Hitchington said:


> I would have thought that mudguards would be de rigueur in riding groups or clubs so as to prevent spraying your fellow riders in the face with effluent coming of your back wheel in wet conditions.


 
In many they are. My club requests (mandates?) that mudguards be fitted when the roads are wet.

I wish I had them fitted last weekend. Despite the roads being bone dry, we still came across 2 sections of flooded road 6 inches+ deep! I let myself go through behind everyone else so as not to give them a soaking!

I was really impressed with the Cruds some riders were running. I expected them to rattle and shake around, but they were dead silent, and provided excellent coverage even going through flood water.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2012)

http://yehudamoon.com/10082012/
Nuff said


----------



## sabian92 (10 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2091077, member: 1314"]Mudguards don't stop road water spraying onto the cyclist behind.[/quote]

Not entirely but it's far nicer than having no guard at all and just having a face full of road grime on your face because it directs it lower. A flap will help as well, but there is no way to completely eliminate it unless the guard funneled straight back onto the ground because it was an inch from the floor.

Eh, I don't use them, I have no need to. When I live somewhere where there are other cyclists then I'll buy a pair. Till then, I won't bother.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Oct 2012)

I've got full length rattly mudguards on my commuter.

I absolutely LOVE IT when I make a tight manouvere and take the front mudguard off with my foot.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

2090502 said:


> What about those of us who have some bikes with and some without mudguards?


That means you're bisexual


----------



## Herbie (10 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> I've recently got caught a few times out in torrential rain going both to and from work recently and every time ended up with a huge black/brown stripe up by back and all over the back of my trousers.
> I got one of those clip on rear mudguards and it's been great I no longer need to do an emergency wash and dry of my outer cycling clothes everytime I cycle in the rain.
> I can't noticing a lot of people seem to really hate mudguards and think no bike should have them fitted. Why is that? I can get it if you're racing but surely for a commute it's a no brainer?


 
A bikes not a bike if theres no mudguards IMHO but you like getting sprayed with mud and water when it rains thats up to personal choice


----------



## Herbie (10 Oct 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Can anyone recommend some clip on mud guards i don`t want to get my nice new Gore Phantom (another thread) dirty ..
> 
> Cheers


 
They wash very well


----------



## countertony (10 Oct 2012)

I have an Axiom Rackrunner - a bit of plastic that extends slightly out and down from the pannier rack, to which it's zip-tied. It's probably useless for anyone really close behind me, but it stops some of the mortar shots from raining down and prevents me from looking like a badger. Nowt on the front though - regular bike cleaning and laundry is sufficing thus far. Sadly, proper (well, semi-proper - I have insufficient eyelets on my bike) guards are in the "another thing to buy" pile at the moment.

Out of curiosity I did the maths for theoretical range (= v^2/g) of road crud for 15 and 20 m.p.h. (probably as fast as I feel comfortable going on wet roads on my commute), and it tops out at 4.6 and 8.2 metres respectively (ignoring air resistance) - that's for a 'target' about level with the bottom of the chain. So if you knock a little speed off in the wet, you'll cut down the 'danger zone' considerably even without guards.


----------



## Maz (10 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> That means you're bisexual


bikesexual, you mean.


----------



## Maz (10 Oct 2012)

I've got nothing against mudguards. One of my best friends is a mudguard.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Oct 2012)

Maz said:


> I've got nothing against mudguards. One of my best friends is a mudguard.


 
I like mudguards but I wouldn't want to live nextdoor to one.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2012)

My better half and I both have mudguards on our fixed bikes, it seems to make us a bit of a target to be scalped by certain kinds of other cyclists. We usually let the other rider go past before I utter the immortal word "kill", I then keep pace but hang back a bit just to register and thoroughly enjoy the look of dismay on the guys [it is always male, now why is that?] face as a lady on a pink bike with no gears and mudguards smiles and says hello as she sails serenely past, even better if there is a hill .


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> My better half and I both have mudguards on our fixed bikes, it seems to make us a bit of a target to be scalped by certain kinds of other cyclists. We usually let the other rider go past before I utter the immortal word "kill", I then keep pace but hang back a bit just to register and thoroughly enjoy the look of dismay on the guys [it is always male, now why is that?] face as a lady on a pink bike with no gears and mudguards smiles and says hello as she sails serenely past, even better if there is a hill .


 
She needs to add rack an panniers too for extra points ! I dispatched a guy on a nice Cannondale Super Six this morning. Couldn't match him on the flat and wind assisted, but as soon as the road went up and into a headwind, I passed and dragged him along for a couple of miles. He did thank me for the tow !


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2012)

I've got nothing against mudguards. In their own country.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2012)

I often leave mine on in summer just to look slow, which I am right now


----------



## Stromtrooper (11 Oct 2012)

On the Boardman I have a front semi clip on thing attached to my pannier frame which works in conjunction with the under seat tool bag to stop the line up the back. Front wise, the Boardman has such a broad tube it acts as a mudguard with the bonus of being rattle free.
I get more than enough noise from my left hand peddle - nothing apart from replacing it stop that and even then it appears after about 3 weeks of use.


----------



## Maz (11 Oct 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> I like mudguards but I wouldn't want to live nextdoor to one.


 I like them, too, but I couldn't eat a whole one...unless it was in one of those really long French baguettes.


----------



## Stromtrooper (11 Oct 2012)

Only if it was fresh, with a bit of cheese and a glass of red wine


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2012)

I do, however, have two bikes that will never ever have mudguards fitted. Heh heh


----------



## Maz (11 Oct 2012)

Stromtrooper said:


> Only if it was fresh, with a bit of cheese and a glass of red wine


+1
Who in their right mind would eat a stale mudguard?!


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (11 Oct 2012)

I think for a commuter bike they are essential, especially with our weather. But for the weekend bike, not so much.


----------



## J.Primus (11 Oct 2012)

Cycled through my first proper torrential rain with my new mudguard this evening and the difference was amazing. Even with no waterproofs I didn't feel like I got that wet as my back and backside were bone dry when I got home. Best £13 I've spent recently!


----------



## Crankarm (13 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> I've recently got caught a few times out in torrential rain going both to and from work recently and every time ended up with a huge black/brown stripe up by back and all over the back of my trousers.
> I got one of those clip on rear mudguards and it's been great I no longer need to do an emergency wash and dry of my outer cycling clothes everytime I cycle in the rain.
> I can't noticing a lot of people seem to really hate mudguards and think no bike should have them fitted. Why is that? I can get it if you're racing but surely for a commute it's a no brainer?


 
This thread is a wind up right? Or perhaps a bit of trolling?

You have too much time on your hands if you have anxiety attacks or are vexed about whether your bike or other bikes should have mudguards fitted or not. If you ride every day they are an integral part of your bike to keep you and it cleaner unless you want to end up a filthy fecker at the end of the day when it chucks it down.

Who are all these "people" who hate mudguards? Have you conducted a proper survey? How many did you consult, when and where?


----------



## VamP (13 Oct 2012)

What are these ''mudguards'' you speak of?


----------



## J.Primus (13 Oct 2012)

Crankarm said:


> This thread is a wind up right? Or perhaps a bit of trolling?
> 
> You have too much time on your hands if you have anxiety attacks or are vexed about whether your bike or other bikes should have mudguards fitted or not. If you ride every day they are an integral part of your bike to keep you and it cleaner unless you want to end up a filthy fecker at the end of the day when it chucks it down.
> 
> Who are all these "people" who hate mudguards? Have you conducted a proper survey? How many did you consult, when and where?



Ahhh. The old reverse accusation troll. Not bad for an opening gambit to a derail, but a little bit obvious in parts. Especially the bit about panic attacks was a bit too much. I'd start off more subtle if you want a bite and ratchet it up later. 

As for the people I paid YouGov and Mori to poll 10 467 Sun, Times and Mirror readers.

On the off chance you were actually after a serious answer let me know and I'll explain myself for boring a cycling forum with a thread about bike components!


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> What are these ''mudguards'' you speak of?


Devices that allow riders to use their bikes 24/7, 365, and not just when the weather is warm enough for a Team Sky T shirt.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2012)

The full guards for my MTB have just been delivered. The packaging was mental, the box was big enough to fit a pair of wheels in. Had a right job finding the mudguards. Oh we'll cant complain they weren't packaged properly.


----------



## the_mikey (13 Oct 2012)

I have no 'hatred' towards mudguards, but so I far I've failed to find a satisfactory mud guard that works on my road bike without needing constant attention or restricting my choice of tyre to 20mm. Also I'm just a leisure cyclist, The thought of cycling into town or to do shopping fills me with as much dread is it does to do the same thing in the car, I'd rather stay in bed.


----------



## VamP (13 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Devices that allow riders to use their bikes 24/7, 365, and not just when the weather is warm enough for a Team Sky T shirt.


 

Aha. I call those MTFU.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I think it's a service to cyclists behind you (if you ride in a busy city anyway) to have guards on. You might not care about the skidmark of mud up your arse but it's going into their face!
> 
> I personally don't ride with mudguards (but then, I don't ride in the rain either, nor do I ever have a cyclist behind me - literally!) but I have a rear rack which does a pretty decent job from what I've seen from underneath it when I've ridden on a damp road!
> 
> If I was ever stuck behind somebody with no guards on in the rain I'd ask them if they liked having s*** from the road on their face, because I certainly don't.


just drop back twenty metres


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2012)

What you lot do on your own is up to you, but I discourage people from using mudguards on the FNRttC simply because they cause delays. I do my best to persuade them to leave racks and panniers behind as well. http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html 

I'm thinking of doing the same with slick tyres.


----------



## mcshroom (13 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> What you lot do on your own is up to you, but I discourage people from using mudguards on the FNRttC simply because they cause delays. I do my best to persuade them to leave racks and panniers behind as well. http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same with slick tyres.



Serious question - how often have you had mudguard issues on FNRttC?

I've not experienced any on any of the ones I've been on, or to think of it any of the other non FNRttC group rides.


----------



## mcshroom (13 Oct 2012)

VamP said:


> What are these ''mudguards'' you speak of?



Things that those of us who see bikes as tools rather than toys/posing machines use


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Serious question - how often have you had mudguard issues on FNRttC?
> 
> I've not experienced any on any of the ones I've been on, or to think of it any of the other non FNRttC group rides.


four or five times that I can recall - and one cost us 40 minutes

the rack and pannier thing is slightly different. Yes, we have had problems with racks (although not for a while) but the real difficulty is that riders who are not strong turn up with rigs weighing 45lb. Cue disappointment


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2012)

As a slight aside, why do so many folk moan their mudguards require constant attention? Well, the answer is because the don't know how to set them up properly. Never have a problem with mine.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (13 Oct 2012)

> As a slight aside, why do so many folk moan their mudguards require constant attention? Well, the answer is because the don't know how to set them up properly. Never have a problem with mine.


 
Got to agree with that. Always had mudgaurds on my commuters and fitted them immediately when i started back into cycling in May. Have had some issues over the years but as per Dragos post problems usually self inflicted thro' lack of maintainance and neglect with bits corroding etc. Trying to clean the latest bike thouroughly at least once a week.


----------



## sabian92 (13 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just drop back twenty metres


 
OK, fair enough, but if you're doing a decent pace why should one guy with no guards slow you down? Not being funny, being genuine now. A set is 20 quid tops and they last ages. It's worth having if you ride in any sort of bad weather.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> OK, fair enough, but if you're doing a decent pace why should one guy with no guards slow you down? Not being funny, being genuine now. A set is 20 quid tops and they last ages. It's worth having if you ride in any sort of bad weather.


oh, please! If a 'guy' is slowing you down, don't be a wheelsucker, just overtake.

I've been riding in all sorts of weather for a long time. And I've never felt the need of mudguards.


----------



## Davidc (13 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> four or five times that I can recall - and one cost us 40 minutes
> 
> the rack and pannier thing is slightly different. Yes, we have had problems with racks (although not for a while) but the real difficulty is that riders who are not strong turn up with rigs weighing 45lb. Cue disappointment


 
All I can think is that some of your riders don't put 'em on properly. As I said in post #14 I've ridden a long way and a long time with no issues with mudguards (or racks or panniers).

The only issue is that getting mine off involves surgery and new bolts to get 'em back on again, and they get inspected and checked when the bikes get their monthly service.

I've intended for some time to join a FNRttC if you're doing a Brighton one when I'm at mother's on my own for a weekend, but expect to see mudguards, rack and probably saddlebag, 'cos the rack and guards don't come off!


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Oct 2012)

Yes, well, I've been riding in all sorts of weather too and you might be surprised at the number of mechanical failures that occur in particular to chainsets and specifically rear mechs that is a direct result of salty spray thrown up during winter months by the front wheel. These problems often occur in the summer months after the corrosion has had a bit of time to work. Headsets are even worse as the dirty water is forced into the bottom race with more force, the mechanics on here will back me up on this.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> They're the work of the devil i tell thee
> No mudguards
> No Strava
> No Derailleurs





2Loose said:


> and no hills?


Er, Paul lives _"Top of a pigging big hill"!_

He has been out on a lot of my hilly forum rides and gets up most stuff on his fixed. He put gears back on his bike for a couple of rides but then decided to get rid of them again! 

As for mudguards ... I have Crud Roadracers on my Basso (click my signature link for a picture of it), but my Cannondale is a fair-weather bike and goes without.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Oct 2012)

After today's ride i really appreciate my mudguards. Riding fairly quick along a lane near Condover I had to move over to allow room to pass a car coming the other way at which point I passed through a rather large pile of dog poo....... which completely failed to spray all over me and the bike thanks to full length mudguards.

Some of you may say MTFU, but I'm quite content to have guards and not smell of poo.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Oct 2012)

I'm not entirely convinced that all of those that are saying MTFU ride very much on our country roads when it has rained on the deposits from the tractor towing a load of slurry, or the tally ho crowd have left their calling card.


----------



## Noodley (13 Oct 2012)

you are all cocks


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Oct 2012)

2089839 said:


> Just imagine how much better it would be if we could replace the mudguards with a force field to do the same job without the weight, aesthetic detraction, and rattles.


But then why not make the whole bike out of force field? Perhaps the batteries would be too heavy...Unless you made them out of force field as well.
Where can I get one of these "force fields"?


----------



## snorri (14 Oct 2012)

Riding a bike without mudguards is akin to streaking, and riding a bike without a chainguard is just.....well,it's just wrong.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> just drop back twenty metres


 
Yeah he should stop wheel sucking. Freeloader !


----------



## Crankarm (14 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> What you lot do on your own is up to you, but I discourage people from using mudguards on the FNRttC simply because they cause delays. I do my best to persuade them to leave racks and panniers behind as well. http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same with slick tyres.


 
Why not have a formal dress code? Prevent anyone from riding who has dressed themselves or their bike inapproprately in contravention of the rules. No exceptions.

- No replica team GB kit

- No mudguards

- No replica Pro team kit

- No yellow, KoM or green jerseys

- No racks, panniers, saddle bags or bar bags.

- No World's jerseys


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2012)

No bike? No clothes?


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Oct 2012)

Davidc said:


> All I can think is that some of your riders don't put 'em on properly.


we're a very mixed bunch, with all levels of experience and none. I take a deal of pride in that, but along with the mix of riders we have a real mix of bikes, and some of them aren't so sophisticated or particularly well put together. Some are heavy (hence the advice about racks and panniers). And some aren't that well maintained.

today.......I shall be riding a road bike in Hampshire, and then come back, change, take the Brompton to Wickes, load the rack with 25kg of gravel and ride back home, grateful of the rack and not worried about the mudguards. That's because the Brompton is not really a bike - it's a utility vehicle with pedals.

The rack, being the size and shape it is, is incredibly strong, and the mudguards mean that when I can use it in light rain when I've got a suit on. Now........it may be that I'm very fortunate in having both the Brompton and the road bike, but when I want to ride a bike for the love of riding a bike I don't really need the extra clobber.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> today.......I shall be riding a road bike in Hampshire, and then come back, change, take the Brompton to Wickes, load the rack with 25kg of gravel and ride back home, grateful of the rack and not worried about the mudguards.


And to think that you got us all worried about you being stuck in the house in your 'home alone' thread - there was no mention of you going out on your bikes!


----------



## sabian92 (14 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> oh, please! If a 'guy' is slowing you down, don't be a wheelsucker, just overtake.
> 
> I've been riding in all sorts of weather for a long time. And I've never felt the need of mudguards.


 
To be honest, I could slow Stephen Hawking down but that aside, I don't understand any arguments for not having them. Unless you live in a place like where I do where NOBODY rides a bike over the age of 10.


----------



## snorri (14 Oct 2012)

Weight is a big issue with some cyclists, I've even head of some who cycle overnight in order to save carrying camping gear.


----------



## Cyclopathic (14 Oct 2012)

2097451 said:


> I do the visionary better world bit. Others will be needed to turn that into reality.


I have difficulty telling the difference between virtual and actual "reality". Usually the only clue I have is that the resolution is slightly better in actual reality. Mostly.


----------



## VamP (14 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Things that those of us who see bikes as tools rather than toys/posing machines use


 
Well that's told me. I'll go along quietly back to my toys then shall I?


----------



## Davidc (14 Oct 2012)

It's a bit like helmets.

If you don't want to use mudguards don't, if you do then do.

In this case I'm in the always wear them group.

Mudguards stop me from getting absurdly wet, covered in shoot, and hit by the little stones used for road surfacing. They also make my bike look better.

Helmets on the other hand...

Edit: deleted what I just wrote, this just isn't the place for it!!


----------



## Maz (14 Oct 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> But then why not make the whole bike out of force field? Perhaps the batteries would be too heavy...Unless you made them out of force field as well.
> *Where can I get one of these "force fields"?*


You need a Dawes bike...

"_The Force is what gives the Jedi his power. It's an energy field created by all living things; it surrounds us and penetrates us, it binds the Galaxy together_..."


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Oct 2012)

Maz said:


> *You need a Dawes bike...*
> 
> "_The Force is what gives the Jedi his power. It's an energy field created by all living things; it surrounds us and penetrates us, it binds the Galaxy together_..."


 

Sore point. I had one until an untimely meeting with a smidsy.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2012)

I hear Katie Price is going to be posing in The Stun with only a mudguard hiding her lady vegetables.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> *four or five times that I can recall - and one cost us 40 minutes*
> 
> the rack and pannier thing is slightly different. Yes, we have had problems with racks (although not for a while) but the real difficulty is that riders who are not strong turn up with rigs weighing 45lb. Cue disappointment


 
How many rides have you done? what's the total time "lost" in that above? 

Divide that by the total number of hours cycled on your rides and what percentage has it added to your ride time?

It seems a bit of an odd request to me, but they are your rides & your rules and respect to you for organising them.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Oct 2012)

No mudguards. if its raining I get wet. If your behind me go passed me or drop back.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> How many rides have you done? what's the total time "lost" in that above?
> 
> Divide that by the total number of hours cycled on your rides and what percentage has it added to your ride time?
> 
> It seems a bit of an odd request to me, but they are your rides & your rules and respect to you for organising them.


it's not a rule. It's advice. And big delays are few and far between, the mudguard episode being one of the bigger ones.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Oct 2012)

Definitely only advice. I've only done one ride without guards (Manchester-Blackpool 2011) and I rode LonJOG with full guards and front and rear racks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> today.......I shall be riding a road bike in Hampshire, and then come back, change, take the Brompton to Wickes, load the rack with 25kg of gravel and ride back home, grateful of the rack and not worried about the mudguards. That's because the Brompton is not really a bike - it's a utility vehicle with pedals.
> 
> The rack, being the size and shape it is, is incredibly strong, and the mudguards mean that when I can use it in light rain when I've got a suit on. Now........it may be that I'm very fortunate in having both the Brompton and the road bike, but when I want to ride a bike for the love of riding a bike I don't really need the extra clobber.


 
See, despite his best post-hoc rationalisations he sometimes rides a bike with mudguards. Interesting. He could have bought a Brompton without mudguards. He could have removed the mudguards post purchase. But he didn't.....

I don't think we are being told the whole story.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2012)

So I do mudguard now and again. So what? I'm in control. It doesn't control me. I can give up any time. It's a victimless crime. Mudguard users are chilled, they don't start fights like alcohol abusers do.


----------



## jaynana (15 Oct 2012)

no madguards for me. i find them totally 'uncool'


----------



## beastie (15 Oct 2012)

I have Crud Roadracer 2's on the road bike for the winter, and I pop em on if it's pouring the rest of the year. It takes about 4 mins to fit em. Without them on, the bike definitely LOOKS faster.

The commuter has them on permanently. Certain CC'ers have mentioned something about it only raining 12 times per year at commuting times. They obviously don't commute in Cumbria. I have experienced at least 12 wet commutes in a row! Mudguards are the way forward.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2012)

beastie said:


> I have Crud Roadracer 2's on the road bike for the winter, and I pop em on if it's pouring the rest of the year. It takes about 4 mins to fit em. Without them on, the bike definitely LOOKS faster.
> 
> The commuter has them on permanently. Certain CC'ers have mentioned something about it only raining 12 times per year at commuting times. They obviously don't commute in Cumbria. I have experienced at least 12 wet commutes in a row! Mudguards are the way forward.


I'm a Crud Roadracer user too.

I have mentioned dry commuting times in Manchester several times in the past. A lot of the Manchester CC commuters would disagree with me, but all I can say is that I walked to and from university in Manchester/Salford for 3 years in the mid-80s and I only got soaked a handful of times. Perhaps the climate has got wetter in the past 25 years?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2012)

beastie said:


> I have Crud Roadracer 2's on the road bike for the winter, and I pop em on if it's pouring the rest of the year. It takes about 4 mins to fit em. Without them on, the bike definitely LOOKS faster.
> 
> The commuter has them on permanently. Certain CC'ers have mentioned something about it only raining 12 times per year at commuting times. They obviously don't commute in Cumbria. I have experienced at least 12 wet commutes in a row! Mudguards are the way forward.


Chortle. It rained on my commute more than 12 times in the last month for Pete's sake!  I'll stick with the Roadracers on the fixed ta, though when I swap from 23's to 28's I'll have to attack them with a hair dryer.

Perhaps the 12-times-a-year crew don't ride at all if it is raining before they set off?


----------



## J.Primus (15 Oct 2012)

I just saw a mudguard on my way back that I think everyone would unanimously agree was terrible. I actually wasn't sure what it was until I cycled close to him to have a look.
He'd butterflied a plastic 1 litre milk bottle in half and attached the end where the lid would be to his seat post so the flappy bit left over was hanging down off the end of the bottle.
I was hoping we would hit a red light so I could take a covert photo with my phone but alas they were all green (for once) so you'll just have to take my word for it!

It was like this but upside down


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> I just saw a mudguard on my way back that I think everyone would unanimously agree was terrible. I actually wasn't sure what it was until I cycled close to him to have a look.
> He'd butterflied a plastic 1 litre milk bottle in half and attached the end where the lid would be to his seat post so the flappy bit left over was hanging down off the end of the bottle.
> I was hoping we would hit a red light so I could take a covert photo with my phone but alas they were all green (for once) so you'll just have to take my word for it!
> 
> ...


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Definitely only advice. I've only done one ride without guards (Manchester-Blackpool 2011) and I rode LonJOG with full guards and front and rear racks


you see I don't have a problem with Marcus turning up with mudguards or Olaf carrying half a tonne of kit, because I know they look after their bikes and they have loads of stamina. I do think it sad when two women come on their first ride, having read all the stuff on the website, and, on a dry clear night have mudguards and racks that wobble around and so much clobber that their rig weights 45 pounds and they are so completely exhausted, demoralised and embarrassed at the halfway stop that they make for the station - never to be seen again. That's a crying shame, and it's the kind of crying shame I hope to forestall.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

I hate my mudguards... really do.


----------



## swansonj (15 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you see I don't have a problem with Marcus turning up with mudguards or Olaf carrying half a tonne of kit, because I know they look after their bikes and they have loads of stamina. I do think it sad when two women come on their first ride, having read all the stuff on the website, and, on a dry clear night have mudguards and racks that wobble around and so much clobber that their rig weights 45 pounds and they are so completely exhausted, demoralised and embarrassed at the halfway stop that they make for the station - never to be seen again. That's a crying shame, and it's the kind of crying shame I hope to forestall.


I have one bike only (excluding Brompton and tandems, obviously) and it has mudguards and rack. As well as being functional, I freely confess it's partly an image thing - it's a way of asserting that my cycling is functional and leisure, always enjoyable, but never sport.

The first FNRttC I did, I took them off (first ride without mudguards for twenty years), in deference as a newbie to Dell's wishes, and because I was unconfident about my speed. I can't say it felt much different.

Subsequent Fridays, I've left them on, and if Dell or anyone else has batted an eyelid they kept it well hidden.


----------



## Mac66 (15 Oct 2012)

'Schizophrenic' on the mudguard issue.

I have full mudguards with flaps on the commuter, after having used some shortish clip ons that just sprayed the carp all over the rear brake and top of the front fork. Non streaky posterior, drier feet and a cleaner frame are winners in my commuting mindset.

However when on the posh bike - heavens no! You'll be asking me not to shave my legs next.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm a Crud Roadracer user too.
> 
> I have mentioned dry commuting times in Manchester several times in the past. A lot of the Manchester CC commuters would disagree with me, but all I can say is that I walked to and from university in Manchester/Salford for 3 years in the mid-80s and I only got soaked a handful of times. Perhaps the climate has got wetter in the past 25 years?


 
I would agree. Its very rare that I get wet. Yes it rains often, but for short periods. Its raining now but I am already in work. It will probably have stopped by the time I leave. The wind soon dries the water off the road.


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Oct 2012)

J.Primus said:


> I just saw a mudguard on my way back that I think everyone would unanimously agree was terrible. I actually wasn't sure what it was until I cycled close to him to have a look.
> He'd butterflied a plastic 1 litre milk bottle in half and attached the end where the lid would be to his seat post so the flappy bit left over was hanging down off the end of the bottle.
> I was hoping we would hit a red light so I could take a covert photo with my phone but alas they were all green (for once) so you'll just have to take my word for it!
> 
> ...


 
Yes but it is MacGyver's bike.


----------



## BSRU (16 Oct 2012)

A perfect example this morning of the advantage of mudguards.
Heavy rain just stopped before I left home but roads very wet with lots of standing water, but I was kept nice and dry, especially my feet, by my mudguards.


----------



## Stromtrooper (17 Oct 2012)

Rear mudguard is a blessing when cycling through the puddles in the dockyard. Some of them are 30 or 40 foot long. The hybrid has a front one mounted on the rack - I know the rack, panniers and guard add pounds to the bike but I like to think of it as resistance training with a bonus of being able to fit most of the weekly shop in.


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Oct 2012)

I got wet!


----------

